

Destroy The 40-Hour Workweek - zehnfischer
http://frugaling.org/destroy-40-hour-workweek/

======
ende
Hear hear! One quibble though: it’s not quite true that the market demands
this. We, the people, consumers and producers alike, are the market. The
market here is constrained to the 40hr work week by a multitude of regulations
and assumptions codified into law, affecting everything from full/part time
work status to preferential tax treatment to labor laws. Many of these laws
are design innocent enough but they happened to be designed in the context of
a 40hr work week being paramount. That assumption, now cast in steel, is now
inflexible to more modern needs and demands.

Those wishing to change the status quo should seek to end tax treatment of
employer provided healthcare, reform of overtime wage rules, reform payroll
taxes, and overall placing freelancers, small business and independent
contractors on equal footing with W2 labor.

The classic struggle of labor vs employer has been waged entirely within the
context of the W2 9-to-5 employment paradigm. That entire war has been fought
within the confines of a prison.

------
buckbova
I like having more money and stuff.

With money I can buy stuff like homes, cars, and education.

With money I can take vacations (in style).

With money I can buy my way out of trouble.

With money I can afford a macbook pro, even though I don't own one.

If it requires my working 40 hours a week to have all this stuff, I will
continue to do so for years to come.

~~~
zephjc
I can't tell if that's sarcasm or not, but after having acquired a lot of that
stuff, I can tell you it's highly overrated (maybe not the vacations)

------
pvnick
I agree with the conclusion, but the author could have chosen much better
arguments to support that conclusion than rapid population growth, global
warming, and the Koch brothers' political activities.

------
frugaltown
The issue here is that corporations need to enable a workplace where people
can still attain necessary benefits, while working about 35 hours a week.

------
justincormack
Well that was a terrible article.

I am trying to work 2-3 days a week to work on open source....

